# Document checklist for ACS



## tkbiswas (May 11, 2016)

Hi,

I am planning to apply for skill assessment for 261313-Software Engineer at ACS and for that was going through this forum to gather idea on what are the documents I need to submit. Also checked document checklist at www dot acs dot org dot au. I have total 4 years or IT experience. Among them 3 years from one organization and currently working in this organization for last one year.

Accordingly I have listed the below documents. 

1. Passport first and last page
2. 10th marksheet and certificate
3. 12th marksheets and certificates
4. Graduation all the marksheets and final certificate
5. MCA all the semester marksheets and final certificates
6. Previous organization experience letter
7. Previous organization relieving letter
8. SCJP and JLPT certificates
9. Current organization service letter from HR(Start date and designation is mentioned in company letter head. But full time is not mentioned.)
10. Roles and responsibilities at Current organization(Statutory document signed by my team member,not manager. Cant ask Manager to provide this document)
11. Latest payslips of current organization

Is the list of documents sufficient ?

Also I have few concerns about the documents:

1. I have experience letter and relieving letter from my previous organization. In the experience letter its already mentioned the technologies and roles . Still do i need reference letter ?
2. Do I need to submit payslips of my previous organization ?
3. Since full time job is not mentioned in the HR letter, so if i include that in the statutory document, will that work ?

Any help will be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Tapas


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

I just replied to a similar thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1057666

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

No need to provide certificate and diplomas if it is not on the ACS accepted educational certificates list.

no need for payslips for ACS. 

No need for service letter only a reference letter mentioning your job description or statuary declaration. 

no need for relieve letter at the moment. 

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## tkbiswas (May 11, 2016)

theariezman said:


> No need to provide certificate and diplomas if it is not on the ACS accepted educational certificates list.
> 
> no need for payslips for ACS.
> 
> ...


Hi theariezman,

Thanks for the quick reply and suggestion. 
I have to prepare statutory document for my current organization, can you provide a sample copy of that ? It should be on stamp paper right ?

Thanks,
Tapas


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

tkbiswas said:


> Hi theariezman,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply and suggestion.
> I have to prepare statutory document for my current organization, can you provide a sample copy of that ? It should be on stamp paper right ?
> ...


if you are really interested then go through this blog

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=729746

it's an experience of a guy while he was going through immigration process...lengthy to read but very interesting and helpful.

Example of Statuary Declaration also in post #17 of same blog.

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## tkbiswas (May 11, 2016)

theariezman said:


> if you are really interested then go through this blog
> 
> Australian Skilled Independent 189 VISA in my view
> 
> ...


Hi Theariezman,

Thanks a lot for the link. It really helped a lot. Now I have finalized the documents list and searching a Notary Public In Hyderabad. Hope I will get that soon.


----------



## kalaiksathiyamoorthy (Apr 19, 2016)

tkbiswas said:


> Hi Theariezman,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the link. It really helped a lot. Now I have finalized the documents list and searching a Notary Public In Hyderabad. Hope I will get that soon.


Hi can you please tell me what is expected by ACS on roles and responsibilities specifically? I have a list of 7-8 points from my employer and one point includes databases and query languages used. other points are generic giving out information like developed, tested etc.. Any specific details will be expected by ACS excluding these?


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

kalaiksathiyamoorthy said:


> Hi can you please tell me what is expected by ACS on roles and responsibilities specifically? I have a list of 7-8 points from my employer and one point includes databases and query languages used. other points are generic giving out information like developed, tested etc.. Any specific details will be expected by ACS excluding these?


Guidelines in the ANZSCO code description. Make your reference letter as per your nominated code otherwise it will not be considered and result will be not closely related to your nominated ANZSCO.

The same can be found on Australian Bureau of Statistics website. 

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## tkbiswas (May 11, 2016)

theariezman said:


> if you are really interested then go through this blog
> 
> Australian Skilled Independent 189 VISA in my view
> 
> ...


Hi Theariezman,

I just recently came to know that, if the applicant has less than 5 years of experience(i.e. not getting any point for experience) then at the time of applying skill assessment PTE score is also required. While as of know I knew that the PTE score is required only at the time of EOI. Do you have any info about this ?

Thanks, 
Tapas


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

tkbiswas said:


> Hi Theariezman,
> 
> I just recently came to know that, if the applicant has less than 5 years of experience(i.e. not getting any point for experience) then at the time of applying skill assessment PTE score is also required. While as of know I knew that the PTE score is required only at the time of EOI. Do you have any info about this ?
> 
> ...


I can partially reply on this. 

First of all are you talking about 5 Years experience overall including relevant and skilled or just skilled. Please try to understand there is difference in required/relevant and skilled experience. 

Remember depending upon your educational qualifications you required different skilled years of experience. 

Search for ACS Summary of Criteria document or it can be found under ACS Skills Assessment Guildelines.

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## tkbiswas (May 11, 2016)

theariezman said:


> I can partially reply on this.
> 
> First of all are you talking about 5 Years experience overall including relevant and skilled or just skilled. Please try to understand there is difference in required/relevant and skilled experience.
> 
> ...


Hi Theariezman,

Thanks for your prompt reply. I have completed my MCA in 2012 and after that I have total 4 years of experience. I guess first 2 years of experience will be deducted and after "Skill Level Requirement Met Date" my experience will be 2 years only. Since for skilled experience of 0-3 years there is no point so I guess I will not get any point from experience. 
And Yes I was going through that document and I found out that I will fall under the following category :

Required Level of AQF comparability: Bachelor Degree or higher 
Required ICT Content : ICT Major 
Required Qualification Closely Related to ANZSCO : Closely Related to the nominated occupation 
Required Relevant Work Experience : 2 years relevant work experience completed in the last 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in past work history
Application Type: Skills

I guess my ANZSCO will be 261313 : Software Engineer. 

Can you please let me know whether I am right or not ?


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

tkbiswas said:


> Hi Theariezman,
> 
> Thanks for your prompt reply. I have completed my MCA in 2012 and after that I have total 4 years of experience. I guess first 2 years of experience will be deducted and after "Skill Level Requirement Met Date" my experience will be 2 years only. Since for skilled experience of 0-3 years there is no point so I guess I will not get any point from experience.
> And Yes I was going through that document and I found out that I will fall under the following category :
> ...


Well as per your calculations everything seems right but what ACS thinks matters most.

I have Bachelors Degree in computer science -2 Years, and Masters Degree in IT - 1.5 Years. ACS considered as equivalent to Diploma and Associate degree respectively and I fall under 6 years relevant experience category, thus loosing the 5 points as well for qualifications. 

unfortunately ACS considered my 1st job (of 6 years) as not closely related to nominated ANZSCO, so I lost those years as well.

Finally out of my 9.5years they deducted 6 years relevant and 3.5years as skilled.

Anyway the overall result is positive, the only thing which I need to do is to score 79+ in PTE exam.

All the best.

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## neerajeai (May 15, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I have worked in 5 different organizations (in different locations) in the last 12 years.
1. Do i need to get 5 Stat Dec (each signed by a *then Manager/Colleague)?

2.Is there an alternative - Can i mention all my employments in one Stat Dec and get it signed by my current manager and then notarized on a stamp paper.

Thanks for your help
-Neeraj


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

neerajeai said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have worked in 5 different organizations (in different locations) in the last 12 years.
> 1. Do i need to get 5 Stat Dec (each signed by a *then Manager/Colleague)?
> ...


How your current manager gives declaration that you had been working in so so company and performing so so tasks while he wasn't a part of that company. 

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

@theariezman and other senior members -

Hey just a clarifications ,

Let say I worked in a concern for 3+ years from 2012 - 2016 and managed to get a declaration from my manager for R&R ( in 2013 ) . In 2016 march I came out of the company , so does my manager who endorsed my R&R.

Now i am planning to submit the ACS again , whether the declaration which my manager endorsed for me still valid even though he is out of the company or i need to get a new one from the employee who is currently in that company.

Kindly throw light on this.


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> @theariezman and other senior members -
> 
> Hey just a clarifications ,
> 
> ...


have you been to ACS assessments guidelines? If not it has answer to your queries. 

You cannot use the endorsement that you received earlier and you left the company later otherwise ACS will count the date mentioned for that period only.

I am assuming you are only talking about to get the endorsement that you have been employed with so and so company while you need to mention whole duration from and to period along with your job descriptions.

I am not going into further details as you need to read the ACS guidelines first which includes Reference Letter sample or method to produce Statuary Declaration as well.

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

theariezman said:


> have you been to ACS assessments guidelines? If not it has answer to your queries.
> 
> You cannot use the endorsement that you received earlier and you left the company later otherwise ACS will count the date mentioned for that period only.
> 
> ...


Please cool down. 

I read the ACS guidelines completely. I am not sure what made you to think that i dint . I already got positive assessment from ACS which expired 2 months back. Now the person who endorsed me has left the job.So my only question is, since he left the job whether i need to get it from different person or i can submit the same declaration.

My question is not at all related to content of the declaration.


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Please cool down.
> 
> I read the ACS guidelines completely. I am not sure what made you to think that i dint . I already got positive assessment from ACS which expired 2 months back. Now the person who endorsed me has left the job.So my only question is, since he left the job whether i need to get it from different person or i can submit the same declaration.
> 
> My question is not at all related to content of the declaration.


Well I think I mixed up the other guy who was asking to get the SD or JD all from one manager for all his companies.

Anyway I trust you can use the same, doesn't matter if he has left the company or not. ACS usually doesn't cross check while for Visa approval DIBP asks for proof and may contact the company for which your manager had provided you the reference letter.

If you still have any doubt - write to ACS directly. 

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

@hari_it_ram
Is there a way we can take this "offline" in a chat session?
PM or Skype or email?
Just got my account today on this forum and it seems I don`t have the option to send PMs

You can find me on *<SNIP - no personal information please - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator> 
*
Thank you.


----------



## tkbiswas (May 11, 2016)

theariezman said:


> Well as per your calculations everything seems right but what ACS thinks matters most.
> 
> I have Bachelors Degree in computer science -2 Years, and Masters Degree in IT - 1.5 Years. ACS considered as equivalent to Diploma and Associate degree respectively and I fall under 6 years relevant experience category, thus loosing the 5 points as well for qualifications.
> 
> ...


Hey Theariezman,
That's really so unfortunate !! 
Anyway, Congratulations for your positive ACS report and all the best for PTE. 
To apply for 189 visa I too need 79+ !! Don't know what will happen !! started preparation though :fingerscrossed:


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

tkbiswas said:


> Hey Theariezman,
> That's really so unfortunate !!
> Anyway, Congratulations for your positive ACS report and all the best for PTE.
> To apply for 189 visa I too need 79+ !! Don't know what will happen !! started preparation though :fingerscrossed:


Just wanted to share...I obtained a new reference letter from my employer and submitted application to review and guess what now the experience is counted. So I could claim 15 points instead of 5. That also gives me privilege to score either 65 or 79 in PTE now.

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## tkbiswas (May 11, 2016)

theariezman said:


> Just wanted to share...I obtained a new reference letter from my employer and submitted application to review and guess what now the experience is counted. So I could claim 15 points instead of 5. That also gives me privilege to score either 65 or 79 in PTE now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


That's a good news. All the best.
I also received my positive ACS feedback yesterday for 261313 and have relevant experience less than 3 years, so can't claim point for experience


----------

